# Adopt-a-Highway



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mirror Lake Highway; 22 miles to go:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Good work goob. This has me thinking, how about a UWN adopt a highway program? I'd take a day or two to do it each year, anyone else?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll help ya tye. If you pick me up.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Good work goob. This has me thinking, how about a UWN adopt a highway program? I'd take a day or two to do it each year, anyone else?


Good idea Tye. Sounds like fun.

If you sign up thru the UDOT you are contractually required to clean 3 times a year. Once on the designated Governor's clean-up day (2nd weekend in June, I think) and two other times.

Another idea: clean-up around a lake, river or dike. Do the 1A dike at the Bear River Bird Refuge....and all the parking lots; or clean the perimeter of Pineview Reservoir (can't be more than 15 miles around it). A couple days picking up trash on Strawberry would be cool.

Annually, I do 25 miles on the Mirror Lake Highway in Utah and usually another 37 miles in Wyoming; places are where I hunt and fish.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm so disappointed goob how could you drive that Ford? Nice job on the garbage though.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I'm so disappointed goob how could you drive that Ford? Nice job on the garbage though.


I'm going to go ahead and say 1-I likes chevys more than anybody in the world. Good for you little buddy. :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I'm so disappointed goob how could you drive that Ford? Nice job on the garbage though.


You see, the issue is quite obvious, if he were to haul all of that to the dump they would just automatically take a chevy with all of the rest of the garbage and scrap it all, pretty basic problem solving buddy!


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Good work goob. This has me thinking, how about a UWN adopt a highway program? I'd take a day or two to do it each year, anyone else?


I'm with ya tree, we should do it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> #1DEER 1-I said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so disappointed goob how could you drive that Ford? Nice job on the garbage though.
> ...


Ah......yeah, what Huge said.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

12 miles to go:









tired


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I'm so disappointed goob how could you drive that Ford? Nice job on the garbage though.


Thanks 1-I. 
I have a Chevy but it's in the shop.

The Ford's better, more room for litter; don't have to carry tool box, tow straps, oil, antifreeze, radiator hoses, alternator, spark plugs, wheel bearings, tire chains, bailing wire, and duck tape.

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We're done .....and tired.










Thanks to all who *did not* litter on the Mirror Lake Highway this year.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Who's this Tim Gorman Fella. Is he the same dude that takes pictures of neked fish?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > #1DEER 1-I said:
> ...


I was being kind; left out welding machine and air compressor.

:rotfl:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You could've done it with a Sentra. You'd just need to bring a shovel (or kick fins)... :wink:



wyogoob said:


> Thanks to all who did not litter on the Mirror Lake Highway this year.


You're welcome. 

Thank You for setting such a great example for us Utahns to follow. I admit that I haven't picked up as much junk as I feel "obligated" to when I'm out n' about. Usually it's just been a piece here or there when I'm on a trail.

Even when I went way out of my way hiking to Aberdunk I saw a Pepsi can in the middle of Nowhereville. Pretty sad.

Again, Thanks.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You're welcome. 

I am working in Fort Collins Colorado..........It is clean, clean, clean, over here.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

No matter what vehicle you drive Goob, that is a very honorable choice of a part time job you have. Congrats to you and Mrs. Goober !!

Not only only taking care of the Highway, keeping her clean. But, keeping her clean for the rest of us to enjoy !! One day...........I'll buy you a Utah beer !!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Goob for your effort , I haven't been that way for about 20 years . I use to take a garbage bag with me fishing all the time and fill it but it has been a few years since .


----------

